# Ade Doing Strength Forums Progression Program



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Following on from the Strength Forums Beginners Program, I have now moved onto the Strength Forums Progression Program, explained here.

*Tuesday 28 May 2013*

*Workout 1*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 90Kg

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 20Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 40Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 50Kg

*Static Stretching*

I haven't trained for a couple of weeks due to life getting in the way, so it felt really good to get back under the bar again!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 30 May 2013*

*Workout 2*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Light Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 35Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 50Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 35Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 65Kg

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 100Kg

*Static Stretching*

Couldn't get into it today. Felt weak. Form was a bit off. Grip felt ****-poor on deads. Tried mixed grip. Didn't feel good.

Squats didn't look quite deep enough so inched further and split the joggers. Huge Squattom !!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 1 June 2013*

*Workout 3*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 90Kg

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 20Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 40Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 50Kg

*Static Stretching*


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

subbed 

getting a bit brave with your tight shorts aren't you ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> subbed
> 
> getting a bit brave with your tight shorts aren't you ?


They didnt used to be tight :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 3 June 2013*

*Workout 4*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Light Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 50Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 67.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 105Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*

All felt good today, except grip is so weak. Really should work it !

Starting a run of four night shifts tonight. Boo. Training on Weds won't be fun, but I'm gonna make sure I don't miss it.

Off to sleep for a couple of hours now before a night of being paid to watch porn.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice work mate, and I see you even have spectators at your workouts now lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Nice work mate, and I see you even have spectators at your workouts now lol


That's actually my gym ghost


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Subbed!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 8 June 2013*

*Workout 5*

*Warmup*

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x2 50Kg

1x1 60Kg

*Work Sets*

1x1 70Kg

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 95Kg - Increased 5Kg

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 40Kg - No Increase

Trained with @jimmywst today. Hit bench first as we wanted to break his 70Kg mental barrier. SMASHED it !

70Kg felt comfortable for me. Loads left there. Typing this up on Sunday and shoulder feels fine. Good signs hopefully !!!!

Squats felt heavy and unnatural. Still haven't really got into the groove with them again. Think facing the mirror is a bit off-puttting. Might have to swing rack around.

OHP felt ok.

Solid workout really, just can't get head into it at the moment. It WILL come good soon !


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Still a good session Tass


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

You squat really fast! Is there a reason for that?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> You squat really fast! Is there a reason for that?


You think?

Maybe I could slow down the negative part a bit.

Explosiveness is key though on the positive


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Tassotti said:


> You think?
> 
> Maybe I could slow down the negative part a bit.
> 
> Explosiveness is key though on the positive


Sounds good  slow and controlled on the neg, explosive on the pos. Love playing around with tempo myself. See what u think.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 10 June 2013*

*Workout 6*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout B *

*Light Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 50Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 67.5Kg

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 105Kg

*Static Stretching*

Squats -Found facing the mirror was putting me off, as my eyes tended to wander to my sexy quads J

So turned round today. Really concentrated on slowing down the negative and bouncing out of the hole. Seemed ok.

Rows - Again, slowed down the negative. All good.

Deads - Grip really letting me down. First set did DOH fine but second set had to go mixed grip. Form way off and felt a twinge in my back. Third set, strap-ons. All fine.

Gonna have to work my grip on non-workout days I reckon. It's just girly (no offence to any strong-gripped girls)


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

humph....hahahaha...strong gripped girlie hey?...lol....sounds like a film title...hahahahaha.....


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Flubs said:


> humph....hahahaha...strong gripped girlie hey?...lol....sounds like a film title...hahahahaha.....


Shocked !!!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 12 June 2013*

*Workout 7*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 100Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 42.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 55Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*

Squats* - *Turned my rack around so I'm not facing the mirror as it was putting me off. Felt quite heavy really. Did a @Jimmywst and clattered the catcher on the 2nd rep of the last set. Serves me right for having a pop at him for squatting unbalanced !

OHP - Wore my new Zuluglove belt for these just to try it out really. I felt much stronger with it on and the weight went up easy.

Bench - coming along

Overall a good workout. I think from now I'm gonna wear belt and knee sleeves whjen squatting over 100Kg.

Feel a bit naked and vulnerable. (but that's another story entirely)


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice belt


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 14 June 2013*

*Workout 8*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout B *

*Light Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 55Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 55Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 70Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 110Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*

Away to my gaff in Bulgaria for a week


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good progression there Tass :thumbup1:

Have a good holiday


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

See you in a week! Enjoy!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 18 July 2013*

*Workout 11*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 105Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 42.5Kg

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 57.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*

Woke up with a crick in my neck. Warmed up on bike then tried to stretch it out. Major pain. Didn't improve.

Sod it.

Squats. Felt heavy today. Couple of reps weight came forward onto my toes. Still reckon my back is inflexible. More mobility work (well some) required.

All pressing felt ridiculously light (which it is). No niggles from shoulder this time.

Was warm in garage but came up with a genius idea. Open the doors :lol:

I've been thinking about getting a portable air-con unit. Was trying to work out how to vent the warm air away. I've got a wooden side door in the garage as well, so thought lockable cat flap would do the trick.

Not sure if it's worth it though for the 3 weeks of summer we get?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 23 July 2013*

*Workout 12*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout B *

*Light Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 60Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 25Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 72.5Kg

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 115Kg

*Static Stretching*

I know we've had thunderstorms, but jeez, it's still very hot !

Used chalk on deads for a change. It really does help with the grip. My grip is still very poor though.

Weight feels fine. Just grip gives out. Keep on keeping on I spose.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 30 July 2013*

*Workout 13*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout A *

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 90Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 110Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 45Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 60Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Static Stretching*

*
*

*
*


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

:clap: :clap: caught ya!!...:laugh:

noice one, noice one...x


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

So what? you only workout on Tuesdays nowadays? :huh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Less is more .....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Tassotti said:


> Less is more .....


more or less.....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> Less is more .....


Haha...now where have I heard that before? I wonder....lolol....at least he had clothes on BB.....although he does have a rather nice bottom....x


----------



## Pkant2002 (Nov 4, 2011)

Squat form looks much better in the last video looked a bit in natural first two videos. Nice stuff, loving your ohp progress could only dream.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Haha...now where have I heard that before? I wonder....lolol....at least he had clothes on BB.....although he does have a rather nice bottom....x


Must be honest Flubs, I cant say it did anything for me :lol:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Must be honest [Redacted], I cant say it did anything for me :lol:


I was commenting on the state of his gluteus maximus from a professional standpoint........

:sneaky2: heehee....not being pervy....just having a muck....honest...


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> I was commenting on the state of his gluteus maximus from a professional standpoint........
> 
> :sneaky2: heehee....not being pervy....just having a muck....honest...


what with this and pointing out your older to someone who expressed an interest in being a toyboy, Id say this hot weather is making you more than a little frisky.

What you need is more cardio, I've got instructions on a cardio programme Id happy share with you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> what with this and pointing out your older to someone who expressed an interest in being a toyboy, Id say this hot weather is making you more than a little frisky.
> 
> What you need is more cardio, I've got instructions on a cardio programme Id happy share with you


Heehee...I'm just Aving a muck...you know...I'm getting braver with my humour...durrrp...would like to have a go at that cardio with you if you want to...it seems to have worked for tweeny grams and mrs tweeny grams........cool....


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Heehee...I'm just Aving a muck...you know...I'm getting braver with my humour...durrrp...would like to have a go at that cardio with you if you want to...it seems to have worked for tweeny grams and mrs tweeny grams........cool....


 :bounce: :bounce: :wub:

If I want? Id love you to have a go at that cardio with me.

You do realise their cardio is frequent, athletic sex don't you?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 1 August 2013*

*Workout 14*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Strength Forums Progression Program Workout B *

*Light Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 65Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 75Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 100Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 120Kg - 5Kg Increase

Squats - still feeling a bit inflexible. Then again, it's hardly surprising as I haven't actually stretched properly for weeks !

Rows - Felt there was too much body movement in first set, especially in the hips, so tried to correct that on the remaining sets. Should only be a slight upper body arch at the top of the lift.

Deads - well, it's the old grip thing again. Used chalk and practiced mixed grip. With my right hand under, form really takes a battering. Lower back arches and all sorts of nonsense. Not as bad with left under.

Still very poor grip. Needs work. Thinking I might just get the strap on for the heavy sets.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :wub:
> 
> If I want? Id love you to have a go at that cardio with me.
> 
> You do realise their cardio is frequent, athletic sex don't you?


errrrrr.....  cough...cough...warm in here isn't it?...I errr...errr...

can I take a rain check?........gulp....

runs like the wind......shhhhhhhh...let's keep this one quiet......gulp.....steps out sideways silently ........


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> errrrrr.....  cough...cough...warm in here isn't it?...I errr...errr...
> 
> can I take a rain check?........gulp....
> 
> runs like the wind......shhhhhhhh...let's keep this one quiet......gulp.....steps out sideways silently ........


:sad: that's what all the nice girls say

:cursing: and I brought my annual bath forward and everything

:laugh:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Back with a light workout to test the waters. Errr. felt light

Been foam rolling and stretching a bit as my flexibility is shocking at then moment.

Loads more required.

Anyway

workout was as follows:

*Squats*

WU

1x10 20Kg

1x8 40Kg

1x6 60Kg

Work Sets

3x5 80Kg

*Bench*

*
*WU

1x10 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

Work Sets

3x5 60Kg

*Deadlifts*

*
*WU

1x10 40KG

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

Work Set

1x5 100Kg

*Chins*

2 lol

Felt good to be lifting again. Form was pretty good considering haven't lifted in about a month.

I did film it but I was in my pants so not putting that up. Just for me.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

oh! you are still alive then? :whistling:

Good to see you back again


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> oh! you are still alive then? :whistling:
> 
> Good to see you back again


cheeky git


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 24 September 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 82.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

*Work Sets*

1x1 50Kg

1x1 60Kg PB (Vid)

1x1 70Kg PB (Vid)

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 70Kg

Squats - Trying to get used to belt on these. Weight coming forward a bit onto toes sometimes. Not quite nailed these again yet so that every rep is solid. It will come.

OHP - Just felt like seeing what I could do. 60Kg went up pretty easily so stck 70 on the bar. Was a bit unstable and had to dance a bit with it, but it went up.

Rows - solid as always really

Enjoyed this session. Feels easy when you have some food inside ya.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

1x1 70Kg PB :bounce:

well done mate


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 30 September 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 85Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 62.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 105Kg - 5Kg Increase

Was tough today. Everything felt heavy. Just one of those days I guess. Did what I had to do though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 2 October 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 87.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 42.5Kg

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 65Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 72.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Dips*

1x5 Jump Assisted

1x1 Non-Assisted

Squats - Need to find a comfortable position/tightness for belts with squats. Weight coming forward onto my toes.

Everything else fine, gonna keep on with the dips. Do another each time if I can.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> *Wednesday 2 October 2013*
> 
> *Warmup*
> 
> ...


Nice mate! Sorry I've not been on the other to chat. Hope your good!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Eyup Tassi, nice workout there..have a great day...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 4 October 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 90Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 50Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 65Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 90Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 110Kg - 5Kg Increase

*Chins*

1x5 assisted

All felt good today. Managed to get belt comfortable for squats. Had to use straps for work set on deadlift as I'm a giant pussy !!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Nothing wrong in using straps if you need to!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 7 October 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 92.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 45Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 75Kg - 2.5Kg Increase


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Good going Tass ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Good going Tass ! :thumbup1:


Cheers G


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Haha pusssayyyy!!! Good work mate!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy weekend Tassi..x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 24 October 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 95Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 30Kg

1x3 40Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 67.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 70Kg

1x3 100Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 115Kg - 5Kg Increase

Finally trained again. Will do a few more sessions like this then I start a new job. When I get settled into the shift pattern I will have to change the program as this doesn't really suit.

I will do Push/Pull/Legs for a while adding weight each session

When I am in a regular routine, 'm hoping my training can be a bit more consistent as I'll be able to plan things much better.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Monday 28 October 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 97.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Overhead Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 30Kg

1x2 35Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 47.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Barbell Row (Pendlay Style)*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 77.5Kg - 2.5Kg Increase


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 30 October 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Rotator Cuff Stuff

Dynamic stretching

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 100Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Bench Press*

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 70Kg - 2.5Kg Increase

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 80Kg

1x3 100Kg

*Work Sets*

1x5 120Kg - 5Kg Increase


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

that's all looking easy mate, especially the bench :thumb:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> that's all looking easy mate, especially the bench :thumb:


Looked a lot easier than it felt lol. Always does though


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

Always good to see the progression in your workouts mate your doing it right and will get to your goals without risking injury!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Started a new job last week. Long training days all week.

****ed off with getting fatter, so was also cutting heavily. Lost 12 lbs over the last week. No carbs at all.

Felt tired and weak today, so had a bright idea.

Bench Press PB attempt !

Cuff warm ups Lots

*Bench Press*

Bar x Lots

5 x 40Kg

3 x 50Kg

2 x 60Kg

1 x 70Kg

1 x 80Kg - Good tight form. Good leg drive. Felt comfortable (light even)

1 x 90Kg PB Match. Form not quite as tight,. Leg Drive not as good. Still felt pretty comfortable.

1 x 100Kg PB. Form shockingly bad. No Leg Drive. As I came off my chest, thought I was gonna drop it. Survival instinct took over and I bruted it up. Not the prettiest lift.

Shoulder started crying at me, so left it there for today.

Bench Press Monday baby


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Fooking awsome mate

PB :bounce:

and what a PB :beer:

100kg Bench is a landmark lift

reps sent


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> Fooking awsome mate
> 
> PB :bounce:
> 
> ...


Double repped :001_tt2:

Cheers BB4


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Well done on the PB

reps sent


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Greshie said:


> Well done on the PB
> 
> reps sent


cheers G


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 26 November 2013*

Due to work shifts, I am doing push/pull/legs routine until I get the strength up to a suitable level to start Wendler's 5/3/1

Still on no carbs and feeling a bit weak. Fat is dropping off nicely though.

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic stretching

*Legs*

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 100Kg

*Dumbell Lunges*

*Warm Up*

2x5 BW

*Work Sets*

3x8 18Kg

*Glute Ham Raise*

*Work Sets*

3x8 BW


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 28 November 2013*

Trained fasted. What with that and lack of carbs for a couple of weeks, feeling very weak.

Struggled through today. Bench tech felt off.

Not a good session today. It's to be expected though.

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Cuff Stuff

*Push*

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 72.5Kg (+2.5Kg)

*OHP*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 35Kg

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 50Kg

*Dips (Negatives)*

*Work Sets*

3x5 BW


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Saturday 30 November 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Supermans

*Pull*

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 60Kg

1x3 80Kg

1x2 100Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 120Kg

*Pendlay Rows*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 50Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 70Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 80Kg

*Barbell Curls*

3x8 20Kg


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Wednesday 4 December 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic stretching

*Legs*

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 105Kg (+5Kg)

*Dumbell Lunges*

*Warm Up*

2x5 2BW

*Work Sets*

3x8 18Kg

*Glute Ham Raise*

*Work Sets*

3x8 BW


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 19 December 2013*

Been a while since training again. Gotta sort it out

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Cuff Stuff

*Push*

*Bench Press *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 75Kg (+2.5Kg)

*OHP*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 35Kg

1x2 40Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 52.5Kg (+2.5Kg)

*Dips (Negatives)*

*Work Sets*

3x5 BW

Actually did 1 proper dip (Woohoo!) and the rest negatives. Slowly but surely. As the fat is dropping off, I feel I should be able to do proper dips soon.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Friday 20 December 2013*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Supermans

*Pull*

*Deadlift*

*Warm Up*

2x5 40Kg

1x5 90Kg

1x3 110Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 125Kg (+5Kg)

*Hammer Grip Pull Ups*

3x5

*Barbell Curls*

3x8

Totally took it out of me this workout. Deads felt soooo heavy. Think I'm gonna struggle to get much stronger whilst cutting. But I'm gonna try. On the plus side I have got my TRT jab today. Bit of test in me should help.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sunday 22 December 2013*

*Warmup*

5 mins stationary bike

Dynamic stretching

*Legs*

*Squat *

*Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 110Kg (+5Kg)

*Dumbell Lunges*

3x8 18Kg

*Glute Ham Raise*

3x8 BW

Weight felt comfortable on squats, but my weight was coming forward a bit. Really need to work on my flexibility.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Thursday 26 December 2013*

So that's Christmas over. Back to it people!

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Cuff Stuff

*Push*

*Bench Press *

Warm Up

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 50Kg

1x2 60Kg

Work Sets

3x5 77.5Kg (+2.5Kg)

*OHP*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 25Kg

1x3 35Kg

1x2 40Kg

Work Sets

3x5 55Kg (+2.5Kg)

*Dips (Negatives)*

Work Sets

3x5 BW

*Tricep Pushdowns*

3x10

*Leg Raises*

*
*

*
Side Bends*


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

*Tuesday 7 January 2014*

*
*

*Warmup*

6 mins stationary bike

Dynamic stretching

*Legs*

*Squat *

*
Warm Up*

2x5 20Kg

1x5 40Kg

1x3 60Kg

1x2 80Kg

*Work Sets*

3x5 110Kg (+5Kg)

*Dumbell Lunges*

*
Warm Up*

2x5 2BW

*
Work Sets*

3x8 18Kg

*Glute Ham Raise*

*Work Sets*

3x8 BW


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

New Journal


----------

